# Shave off the whiskers!



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi guys! Ive seen poodles getting groomed and they would shave the the face and whiskers. Would it be weird to shave a chi's muzzle to make it look smaller? Lol!!! Crazy curious thought of mine. Like not down to the skin shave but just enough to still have hair.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I groom, and I would not do it, even if a client asked. There are some groomers that disagree, which is fine. 
I believe Chis' faces don't need to be shaved. Whiskers are an important hunting and orientation tool for dogs. 
I especially don't like shaving off dogs' whiskers, who knows how it will affect them/impair their abilities.

There are different opinions regarding the subject, so it's up to you to decide what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It is standard procedure to trim/shave the whiskers off of a chihuahua's face for show. I've been doing it for 2 years with no ill results


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(That said, my pets do not ever have their whiskers shaved lol...no reason to...only done on show dogs before shows).


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> It is standard procedure to trim/shave the whiskers off of a chihuahua's face for show. I've been doing it for 2 years with no ill results


really? i didnt know that, I wonder why?

LS: I wasn't going to shave my chi's whisker lol!!! I was just curious.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

......I don't think bijoux has whiskers now that I think about it


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

lmao I just checked and i'm just a dork she has them guess I never really noticed before lmao


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

LMAO!!!! Mooberry your so silly and funny!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

^LMAO Kelsey!! 

I have never shaved my chihuahuas whiskers; but I shave my Chinese Cresteds' whiskers weekly; but that's just because I prefer the look of a clean-shaven muzzle.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

What about really really long eyebrows? Cricket gets these eyebrows that hang in her eyes. I had to cut them to keep them out of her eyes. That's ok right?


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> What about really really long eyebrows? Cricket gets these eyebrows that hang in her eyes. I had to cut them to keep them out of her eyes. That's ok right?


Im not a groomer but that sounds reasonable. You dnt want those eyebrows pokin her eye balls.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would feel bad trimming Odie's whiskers. We once had a candle burning, and our cat Loki jumped onto the shelf and put his face over it, and singed his whiskers. I felt terrible... but he's never "sniffed" another candle.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the way Pepe's black whiskers stand out against his blonde fur. I personally would not shave them without a reason too.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I would feel bad trimming Odie's whiskers. We once had a candle burning, and our cat Loki jumped onto the shelf and put his face over it, and singed his whiskers. I felt terrible... but he's never "sniffed" another candle.


Kitty learned his lesson. Poor cat. I would have felt bad too.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I've heard that for cats it disrupts their balance to shave them off. I wonder if the same is true for dogs?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

teetee said:


> I've heard that for cats it disrupts their balance to shave them off. I wonder if the same is true for dogs?


Cats judge distances with their whiskers also. Like if a door is wide enough for them to go through. We had a black cat when I was growing up, and he got out. Someone cut one side of his whiskers off, and he wouldn't walk through the doors. I've also heard that they have nerves in them and that its painful to the cats to cut them.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have heard that obedience dogs doing the advanced work need the whiskers for picking up the dumbells and the gloves etc. It makes it easier for them to judge just where they should open their mouths? Something I read no doubt!! Sue


----------

